# Trujillo: Urb. La Merced



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

muy bunas tomas, en algunas se puede apreciar que actualmente las personas se preocupan por los costados de las viviendas(pintadas, tarrajeadas).
si pues solamente se muestra el distrito de trujillo(algunas zonas) y el distrito de victor larco, seria bueno visitar otros distritos.


----------



## xiomy (Aug 31, 2006)

una ciudad muy bonita de trujillo , cada dia desarrollandose


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

:eek2: 

Wow que hermosura!!!, lo que me sorprende esque los edificios aunque esten altitos, los construyan de la forma "tradicional" aca en mi rancho, incluso los edificios de 2 pisos lo hacen con grandes vigas de matal...


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Muy bonito este barrio La Merced, aunque hay muchas partes muy bonitas de esta urbanización que no se han mostrado.

Aquí una imagen en donde se muestra la ubicación de este bonito barrio trujillano:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Por lo visto Arequipa y Trujillo, siguén creciendo rapidamente en pocos años ambas ciudades estarán pasando el millon de habitantes cada una. Me imaguino que seran los polos de desarrollo en el norte y sur del pais respectivamente. He visto las tomas de Google earth de ambas ciudades y es sorprendente el tamayo de el area urbana en las dos ciudades.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

hasta las chacras de Trujillo se parecen a las de Lima.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Yo creo que Trujillo tiene algunas cosas parecidas a Lima, pero obviamente no es Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa imagen satelital ayuda mucho, Trujillo se ve grandecito ah, solo le falta más áreas verdes.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Esa imagen satelital ayuda mucho, Trujillo se ve grandecito ah, solo le falta más áreas verdes.


Trujillo tiene hoy 1 190 000 m2 de áreas verdes lo cual aun es muy poco considerando el tamaño de la ciudad y las recomendaciones del OMS.
Un ejemplo, Trujillo tiene 1.63 m2 / hab. de áreas verdes (Lima tiene 1.98 m2/hab) mientras que lo recomendado por el OMS es de 8 m2 / hab.
Es un objetivo del PLANDEMETRU poder acercarse algo a esta recomendación, por lo que ahora, en las nuevas urbanizaciones, están siendo muy estrictos en lo que tiene que ver con áreas verdes.









Lo que está en verde fluorescente son las actuales áreas verdes.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow. Trujillo tiene muy buenas zonas. Es toda una gran ciudad, en crecimiento constante.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

perupd said:


> Trujillo tiene hoy 1 190 000 m2 de áreas verdes lo cual aun es muy poco considerando el tamaño de la ciudad y las recomendaciones del OMS.
> Un ejemplo, Trujillo tiene 1.63 m2 / hab. de áreas verdes (Lima tiene 1.98 m2/hab) mientras que lo recomendado por el OMS es de 8 m2 / hab.
> Es un objetivo del PLANDEMETRU poder acercarse algo a esta recomendación, por lo que ahora, en las nuevas urbanizaciones, están siendo muy estrictos en lo que tiene que ver con áreas verdes.
> 
> ...


8 m2, wow sí que nuestras ciudades son bien secas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jajaja, cierto pues Bajopontino, desèrticas es la expresiòn usada por los geòlogos. En todo caso, se ve muy bien trujillo. Me gusta como se va desarrollando y mostrando un progreso mayor al que se ve en ciudades a su alrrededor


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Hay que tener en cuenta que la sequedad de la metrópoli está concentrada casi únicamente en los distritos del Cono Norte de Trujillo, como bien se aprecia en la imagen satelital.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

mi urbanizacion


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo pongo mucho enfasis en eso, en ver crecer a esas ciudades como Arequipa, Trujillo, Chiclayo y Piura en la costa como las grandes ciudades q merecen ser, en verdaderas metropolis, q poco a poco, le vayan quitando a mi querida Lima limon, esa preponderancia absurda que mantiene sobre el resto del pais. Obvio que para eso, es necesario, más y más inversion publica y más que nada, privada. Tambien q la misma gente de esas ciudades lo vean y lo exigan asi, y no tener q hacer viajes a Lima para cualquier tramite, documentación, o de salud, etc.. q necesiten hacer, en realidad ese centralismo agobiante de Lima le da una desventaja increible a todo el Perú y a todos los Perúanos, cuando nos comparamos con otros paises de la region. De hecho, hay q decir lo mismo de las otras ciudades del interior del pais, ya sea Cuzco y Huancayo en la Sierra o Iquitos y Tarapoto en la Selva.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

pos qe yo sepa Arequipa esta en la sierra


alibiza_1014 said:


> Yo pongo mucho enfasis en eso, en ver crecer a esas ciudades como *Arequipa, Trujillo, Chiclayo y Piura en la costa *como las grandes ciudades q merecen ser, en verdaderas metropolis, q poco a poco, le vayan quitando a mi querida Lima limon, esa preponderancia absurda que mantiene sobre el resto del pais. Obvio que para eso, es necesario, más y más inversion publica y más que nada, privada. Tambien q la misma gente de esas ciudades lo vean y lo exigan asi, y no tener q hacer viajes a Lima para cualquier tramite, documentación, o de salud, etc.. q necesiten hacer, en realidad ese centralismo agobiante de Lima le da una desventaja increible a todo el Perú y a todos los Perúanos, cuando nos comparamos con otros paises de la region. De hecho, hay q decir lo mismo de las otras ciudades del interior del pais, ya sea Cuzco y Huancayo en la Sierra o Iquitos y Tarapoto en la Selva.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

...en esto el diseñador enloqueció y el pintor se ausentó !...pero bella imagen !


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Redwhite said:


> ...en esto el diseñador enloqueció y el pintor se ausentó !...pero bella imagen !



mmmmmm my house :bash:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

JAJAJAJAJAJA...vives en esa casa es la k esta cerca al hotel gran Marquex....Muy bonita.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

libidito said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA...vives en esa casa es la k esta cerca al hotel gran Marquex....Muy bonita.


hno: y rajaron de la pobre.... jajajjaj


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

xDDDD de ahi la barajearon...


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Ya saben: a pintar sus casas, no vaya a hacer... ampay.:lol:


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> xDDDD de ahi la barajearon...


jajaj me toco a mi el raje.. quien sera el sgte..


----------



## EdificioSanMateo (Jun 7, 2007)

de casualidad entre a esta web..y veo con agrado todo lo de Trujillo...donde vivi por 3 años hasta enero...en Lima ahora, me pregunto porque no aproveche esos 3 años para conocer mas, viajar mas, fotografiar mas....

Felicitaciones y Gracias a los Trujillanos!!


----------

